# scandia (franklin?) #150 c1979 wood burner



## tomhman (May 26, 2014)

neighbor just gave me this franklin / scandia #150 c1979. just curious if that means it was made in 1979?...and any value to it. it weighs a ton...thanks


----------



## begreen (May 26, 2014)

Welcome. It was built around 1979 give or take a couple years. Here is a thread on the Scandia 150 that may be helpful. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/is-this-stove-safe-or-a-piece-of-junk.51987/


----------



## tomhman (May 26, 2014)

tomhman said:


> neighbor just gave me this franklin / scandia #150 c1979. just curious if that means it was made in 1979?...and any value to it. it weighs a ton...thanks


 
thanks...but if there is any value in it ?...or should i use it as a planter...i really thought it was old, but '79, ugh...im just gunna clean it up i guess,use as indoor piece...hate to scrap it out


----------



## begreen (May 26, 2014)

During the heating season it will probably be sellable as long as it is in serviceable condition and hasn't been abused. Value in good condition with good interior parts should be in the $150-250 range during season peak. As noted in the other thread, inspect carefully for cracks, overfiring, warped burn plates or baffle. If it is still in nice condition consider cleaning it up and giving it a fresh coat of high-temp stove paint. If it is cracked, abused or parts are warped, scrap it or use as a garden planter.


----------



## tomhman (May 27, 2014)

begreen said:


> During the heating season it will probably be sellable as long as it is in serviceable condition and hasn't been abused. Value in good condition with good interior parts should be in the $150-250 range during season peak. As noted in the other thread, inspect carefully for cracks, overfiring, warped burn plates or baffle. If it is still in nice condition consider cleaning it up and giving it a fresh coat of high-temp stove paint. If it is cracked, abused or parts are warped, scrap it or use as a garden planter.


 
its in real nice shape,just needs cleaned up and painted.no cracks at all,and not pitted.it has all the inside parts as well.WOW, figured it was junk due to people on here saying taiwan stuff is inferior..couple hundred? thats cool.havnt seen any on e-bay at all..thanks again


----------



## begreen (May 27, 2014)

Some of the units made it out with decent enough castings to survive the test of time. You may have one of them. If you repaint use a good stove paint like Forest Products Stove Brite paint. Comes in spray or brush on. Metallic black is a popular shade.


----------

